# Dust Collection / Air Compressor, Storage Shed



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Talking about a long tired day especially if you're not used to this kind of work, the ladders are a killer LOL as a matter of fact I've lost a few pounds since this has started. The hard part comes tomorrow, going to install the inside roof tomorrow so I can lay the insulation bats in between the rafters on top of it then I'll put the top roof on with shingles. The walls will be insulated as well. I'll port both the air compressor and the DC through the wall into the shop and use the window with an AC filter so to port the cold air back into the shop, I didn't want to build it to big wasn't sure how much my AC could handle.

It measures 3'x8'x7' 2" It will have a 36" doorway.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have an area already that I plan to use for my air compressor. We get pretty cold in the winter and the area isn't heated. I am wondering if I will need to make a box around the compressor to heat the small area for the compressor. I have seen compressors that couldn't start in the winter because the cold oil was too heavy. What do you think? We are a little further north (SW OK) but it gets cold in Austin too. My current compressor has synthetic oil in it. I know your dust collector will heat your room but what if you want to do finish work and not cut or sand. Just wondering how you feel about this. I do plan to put my old compressor back together and put it in that area.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Blackie, I might suggest that if your going to house the DC with the compressor in that add on You may want to install a filtered vent to return the air back into the shop. This will prevent heat and cooling loss due to the DC sucking out your warm or cooled air.

Grandpa, have you tried using a heat lamp to help keep the oil warm?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

That was my thinking but if I would build a smaller enclosure around it I could keep it pretty warm. My room is 21×30 with 11 ft wall then an open attic. It is not insultated. this is a metal building. I have a 30×40 shop that is insulated and I heat it only when I work there. The "other room" would never get any heat. I am thinking about keeping the air over there and trying to install a large dust collector over there. If I used a plywood box I could put a light in it int he winter and sled it out of the way in the summer so the compressor wouldn't overheat.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Grandpa, I used to live in Muskogee, so I know what the winters are like up there so cold cars want even start due to the freezing weather, I remember one year we have 10' snow drifts up against the house it literally fell into the house when you opened the door. It does get to freezing here but our winters are mild for the most part, I would prob start out with a light bulb and hope that will be enough, I'd like to keep from having to put a heater in there if I can help it, just have to wait and see.

Gregn, yes, I'm on top of that, I plan on using the window for the port and just put an AC filter over it, if need be a small fan blowing toward it to help push the air back in.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I was thinking a light bulb because that is all we use in well houses. You can get some that keep it pretty warm. I had a big buld and a small well house a few years ago. The well house didn't seal real well. I put a remote thermometer in it and it said I had it up to 105 deg in the daytime. I turned it off after that…LOL I like the idea of course. Either a good idea or we are both crazy…..HA


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Once it's all said and done, it's going to be pretty well insulated so I'm hoping the heat from the shop will flow in there and keep every thing like warm and moving.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

It's coming along, I'm hoping to be finished by tomorrow.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I don't think you will have any problem keeping things warm in the room if you heat your shop. I only heat my shot when I work in it and I don't heat the "other" room at all. Cold over there. That was my concern.


----------



## 1yeldud1 (Jan 26, 2010)

what is the white box with the hinges and hasp used for ??


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

1yeldyud1, that has a 100' rubber air hose on a reel, I use it sometimes to reach the front of the house, if I need it for big jobs and such, I also have a 1 gal portable. I use to just have it out in the open but the sun's UVs was causing havoc on it so I inclosed it.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

All done, ready to fill it up. The switches are located on the inside of the shop,

switched outlets will do for now, I plan on doing a remote later on.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Looks good!


----------



## jeter (Apr 26, 2011)

Very nice, great job. Excellent photos on your add-on. A few more pictures will be nice once you have it all completed keep up the good work.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey Jeter, thanks, the finished photos are on my workshop in my profile if you care to view. I also wrote a blog on the addition that has updated photos.


----------

